# Getting older is paying off.



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I guess getting older is finially paying off. Ordered our lifetime Hunting & Fishing license today. The total cost for DH & I only $71. We have been paying $35 each for a one year license.


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

Clarice said:


> I guess getting older is finially paying off. Ordered our lifetime Hunting & Fishing license today. The total cost for DH & I only $71. We have been paying $35 each for a one year license.


wow that's great! Mine cost me $44, plus another $45 for bird validations! Plus the fishing license is another $45!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:congrat: yer OLD!


:lolsmash: 

jk 

side note: does ANYONE know ANYONE who has ever been asked to produce a fishing license?


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> :congrat: yer OLD!
> 
> :lolsmash:
> 
> ...


Oh Yeah, but we're in Ga. Rangers have checked us out several times.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

They check in my area too. Congrats on the great price! I know my 15 yo DS is asking for money hand over fist for all of his license!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Here in Va. as long as we hunt/fish our own land ... No Hunting & Fishing license needed. (which I love) ...

And YES ... side note: does ANYONE know ANYONE who has ever been asked to produce a fishing license... We were ask, our last fishing trip!... to the bay ... They checked license and live well ... for the fish we had ...


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> :congrat: yer OLD!
> 
> :lolsmash:
> 
> ...


Yes, all the dang time. Up until last year we actually had to display them on our person.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Yep !*



The_Blob said:


> :congrat: yer OLD!
> 
> :lolsmash:
> 
> ...


Yep, I have been asked many times. The question is usually proceeded by , "Hi, are you having any luck?"


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

aahhh... I think I've never been asked because I am *mobility impaired*... well isn't _that_ just a cute-as-can-be way of saying 'gimpy"


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes to both, will be 66 soon and we are required to have our license with us when we fish.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Clarice said:


> I guess getting older is finially paying off. Ordered our lifetime Hunting & Fishing license today. The total cost for DH & I only $71. We have been paying $35 each for a one year license.


Fishing license is free in RI if you are disabled.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*How to know...*



The_Blob said:


> :congrat: yer OLD!


I thought that I might be getting old when I was invited to join the AARP...

I knew I was getting old when I accepted their invitation and joined...

Then the teenage boys started calling me "Sir", and the teenage girls started holding the door for me, I knew that I was just over the top of the hill and starting the downward slide! 

But when I started getting the senior discounts without asking for them, I knew that I should look for a suitable bucket for future kicking!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have never been asked to show my fishing licence - I keep it nice-n-dry in a little zip-lock wallet just in case someone ever decided to check on it .. 

If I remember right, my licence last year cost me $14 ...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

My limited fishing license is $15 all inclusive is $28-I never get out on the big lakes anymore so I don't need the big salmon/trout sticker. But I only have to add that sticker if I get the chance to go out on the big lake.
And I have been asked for my license a few times in my life and they checked the stringer and buckets too.
But I gotten the Sr. discount in restaurants and stores when I am with my mother-I don't color my hair and it is a glorious white/silver/light auburn and folks just assume I am my mothers younger sister.. she shows her discount card and they assume I am just a bit younger than her and bingo! I get the discount. I figure that if they aren't gonna ask then their loss.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had 'premature grey' hair since I was 16 :lolsmash: now it's a bit salt & peppered, I walk with a cane... by the time I'm 30 it might all be silver! 

yes, I take advantage of discount tickets at the movies too


----------

